

Why Do Girls Throw Like Girls? - WillyF
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/throw-like-a-girl-with-some-practice-you-can-do-better/2012/09/10/9ffc8bc8-dc09-11e1-9974-5c975ae4810f_story.html

======
T_S_
I am calling bullshit.

Amazing Fact (TM): I've been throwing right-handed for my whole life. Make me
throw lefty and I throw like a girl. Something to do with an urgent need to
get base runners out.

Another Amazing Fact (TM): If you play catch with an Aussie, notice their
motion will be more overhanded than yours, if you are a Yank.

It's nurture not nature here. Go get a softball and try to fast pitch. I bet
there's a girl nearby that could beat you.

~~~
whymsicalburito
To be fair the article did make it clear that they were talking about overhand
throwing, not underhand.

